# A whole new era coming to your home!



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

The wonderful world of home automation is fast becoming all the rage. Controlling your lights, heat, windows, blinds etc, from your smart phone is not only possible, but lots are into it now.

Philips and SyFi channel have taken it one step further in order to make movie viewing all the more interesting.

If you have the philips smart bulb system there is now an app which will allow you to sync your lights to the SyFi channel so the movie will control your lights!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...en-12-Monkeys-remake-control-smart-bulbs.html


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

Part of me loves the idea. I would definitely incorporate some of the products into my home. The idea of someone being able to control the flicker rate of my lights worries me. All this stuff is going to be harder and harder to get away from. Not to mention I can not keep up on my low tech house.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh goody more thing to fail.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Not coming to my home any time soon. Just what I need. A light bulb that can be hacked.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Would the life of the light bulbs, including the ballasts or power supplies of CFL and LED lights, be shortened with constant voltage changes from the movie soundtrack activated controller?


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Tin foil hat on.

We know the DHS/NSA/FBI/CIA/DIA/NRO/ETC have the capability to monitor just about everything going on in our private lives. 

"Smart" anything is Orwellian NewSpeak for track-able and controllable.

No thank you.

Tin foil hat off.


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

I have a lot of Home Automation in my home and a couple of the Hue bulbs. I don't like to sync up to these web things. But the tech behind it all and what you can do is amazing!


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

ZZZZZ said:


> Tin foil hat on.
> 
> We know the DHS/NSA/FBI/CIA/DIA/NRO/ETC have the capability to monitor just about everything going on in our private lives.
> 
> ...


I'm a fellow tin-hat wearer. BUT you realize that posting on this forum is way more traceable and way more dangerous than a color changing light bulb...right? :jester:


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

NickTheGreat said:


> I'm a fellow tin-hat wearer. BUT you realize that posting on this forum is way more traceable and way more dangerous than a color changing light bulb...right? :jester:


Oh, I post on several other forums that are way more "dangerous" than this one.


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

ZZZZZ said:


> Tin foil hat on.
> 
> We know the DHS/NSA/FBI/CIA/DIA/NRO/ETC have the capability to monitor just about everything going on in our private lives.
> 
> ...


Haha. This is true in practice, but it does strike me as.... "unfair", I guess. The developers of these technologies, in general, are just trying to make a product that brings convenience to people. The fact that the NSA has decided to co-opt that into their own nefarious purposes is an unfortunate side effect.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

TheBobmanNH said:


> The developers of these technologies, in general, are just trying to make a product that brings convenience to people.


BS. they are looking for an idea/product that will make them money, preferably rich.


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

Fix'n it said:


> BS. they are looking for an idea/product that will make them money, preferably rich.


Well of course, but the only way to do that is to make something that people will buy. Whatever YOU do for a living is just to make money, it doesn't make you evil, does it?

Either way it's not the fault of the creators of a product if it is used for nefarious purposes, was my point.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

I think where this is headed is the "Government" is going to control the lighting and audio and play sublimal messages and alter/flash the lights while you sleep to get you brainwashed to do what they want.

Just like Blofeld from SPECTRE in the James Bond Movie : On Her Majesty's Secret Service.

They played tapes and altered the lights while the beauties were sleeping and then sent them out to do their dirty deeds.:shuriken:

Bwahahaha.:ninja:


----------

